# Psalm 109, is Curse effective as weapon?



## judgefloro (Nov 8, 2006)

INQ7 BREAKING NEWS - METRO REGIONS

'*Psychotic' judge enlists help of dwarf-friends vs SC *

November 03, 2006 
Updated 18:40:17 (Mla time) 
Tetch Torres 
INQ7.net

http://services.inquirer.net/express/06/11/03/html_output/xmlhtml/20061103-30439-xml.html

BEGINNING this Sunday, three dwarves will work their powers against 14 of the 15 justices of the Supreme Court, a dismissed judge has warned as he filed his third motion for reconsideration for his reinstatement before the high tribunal.

Judge Florentino Floro Jr. of the Malabon regional trial court was separated from service after medical findings showed that he was suffering from psychosis.

The high court had said that Judge Floro lacked the judicial temperament and the fundamental requirements of competence and objectivity expected of all judges. It said that the findings of psychosis by the mental health professionals assigned to his case indicated gross deficiency in competence and independence.

In his appeal, Floro said his three dwarf-friends -- Luis, Armand, and Angel -- appeared to him last week and told him that the justices would suffer their wrath for dismissing him.

Floro said the sufferings of the Supreme Court justices would start midnight of November 5, the eve of his 53rd birthday.

Floro said he appealed to his dwarf-friends to spare one justice, which according to him had been put into a vote by the three. Floro did not name him.

"Voting en banc with full authority, Luis voted negative, Armand conditionally positive, upon full appointment of Judge Floro to a higher or equal position by virtue of the eliminated magistrate, while Angel voted neutral," Floro said.

Because the voting was a tie, Floro said Luis agreed to spare one justice if he would spread oil on any part of the justice's house before November 5.

Floro said he would follow the dwarves' advice and start praying every Friday so that the curse on the justices would work.

"I will devote my entire life, Fridays, until my last breath, towards the fulfillment, execution, and coming to pass of this curse. With absolute faith in Luis, Armand and Angel -- Angels of God, I will fulfill my destiny: spell and karma upon them, all their loved ones, up to the 4th generation," Floro said.

Judge Floro, who was appointed RTC Judge in November 1998, has admitted to having "psychic visions," of having the ability to predict the future because of his power in "psychic phenomenon."

He said he believed in "duwendes" [dwarves] and forged a covenant with them.

He also said that he could write while in a trance and that he had been seen by several people to have been in two places at the same time.

He also likened himself to the "angel of death" who could inflict pain on people, especially upon those he perceived to be corrupt officials of the Malabon RTC.

During court sessions, Judge Floro wore blue robes except on Fridays when he would wear a black robe and black outfit from head to foot allegedly to recharge his psychic powers. He also conducted healing sessions inside his chambers during breaks.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Can I find these "duwendes"At home depot or walmart?I think I have a little job for them.


----------

